# Gorilla Tape 4.5 stars from the clamping perspective.



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice review. I've used Gorilla tape for repairs I want to be permanent (more or less) and it's beat the rest. However, I've never thought about using it for clamping. I was always concerned that it would not be easy to remove. But, in light of your experience, I'll keep it in mind should the challenge arise. Thanks for posting and sharing your experiences.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Howdy John,

Those dang angular glue ups are a thorn in my side. Especially when my cuts are not accurate to .04 degrees. (Or more when the piece moves against the saw blade. This stuff has given me the best results yet.

When I get home. I'm going to remove a piece of tape that has been bonding for 24 hours. I'll update the residue info after I see what is left behind.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Great idea, keep us posted on how it releases


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Almost forgot about that Norman. Thanks for the reminder. I left in on several hard wood species for about 72 hours. I was able to pull it free and could only fell the barest traces of adhesive one I pulled it off. A quick wipe with mineral spirits and the wood was clean

Best of luck to everyone


----------

